# NEW WATCHES | DAMASKO



## DAMASKO (Apr 13, 2016)

Something new is coming up... stay tuned


----------



## Bruno28 (Aug 11, 2018)

Its a bit pixeled. Any better photos? Haha

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## DAMASKO (Apr 13, 2016)

Bruno28 said:


> Its a bit pixeled. Any better photos? Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


The next days we will show more.. ;-) stay tuned


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Based on my gut and based on the drilled lugs my *guess* goes towards a new DSub with A26 movement ??????


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

If I squint really hard, it looks like a chrono to me... excited to see it!


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

That's a tease !


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

It’s definitely a chronograph.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

A new camera?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Excited~


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

tantric said:


> If I squint really hard, it looks like a chrono to me... excited to see it!





Vig2000 said:


> It's definitely a chronograph.


Yup... that fuzzy buzzy crown side profile... Surely a Chrono! And i'm betting a big Hawaiian Pizza on that!!!


----------



## Lucky 13 (Jan 26, 2018)

They‘ve finally figured out how to make a watch with 8-bit Space Invaders video game technology! 😄


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Oh no! Damasko has hired Seiko's photographers for press photos.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> Based on my gut and based on the drilled lugs my *guess* goes towards a new DSub with A26 movement ??????


I sincerely hope a new (perhaps smaller) DSub is in the works.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

I like the strap !!!!!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

A 30 minute chronograph; they are all the latest rage. I can't understand it though, 12 hour ones are typically cheaper.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

That thing is going to look awesome on my wrist in Minecraft!


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

Vig2000 said:


> It's definitely a chronograph.


Agreed. I think my eyes played tricks on me - I swear I saw a slightly less pixelated photo when they first posted it, which pretty clearly showed the chrono pushers.


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

Yep I definitely have to say its a new edition of the DC5x. Doesn't look like there is a bezel. I'm waiting for new DA4X model


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Damasko should spend less on marketing, and more on a new camera, as this doesn't cut it...


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

heb said:


> A 30 minute chronograph; they are all the latest rage. I can't understand it though, 12 hour ones are typically cheaper.


30 and 45 minute Chronographs are definitely available from many manufacturers. But . . . they are really quite the useless afterthought, aren't they!
I do not believe that Damasko would produce one of those almost-useless 30 minute Chronographs. It is just not in their DNA.
Just my two cents and humble opinion.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Chrono for sure!
Lookin pretty thick...


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Rolexplorer said:


> 30 and 45 minute Chronographs are definitely available from many manufacturers. But . . . they are really quite the useless afterthought, aren't they!
> I do not believe that Damasko would produce one of those almost-useless 30 minute Chronographs. It is just not in their DNA.
> Just my two cents and humble opinion.


I agree about them being practically useless. I have a few and every time I wear one I feel guilty about NOT buying a 12 hour one. But I am dealing with it. 
I would imagine Damasko likes their DNA, but they also, no doubt, like selling watches. We'll just have to see.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

It looks like a Rectangle watch.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> Based on my gut and based on the drilled lugs my *guess* goes towards a new DSub with A26 movement ??????


That would be awesome. Damasko told me the new DSub would be revealed in June, maybe a sneak peak is coming though!

I wish Damasko would go hard into the Diver/Mission Timer specialty like Sinn has done. Love everything Damasko does.


----------



## loganben (Apr 30, 2017)

If its a Dsub, then can we get a Dsub bracelet soon too? 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DAMASKO (Apr 13, 2016)

SAVE THE DATE
Samstag, 01. Mai | Saturday, 01 May


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

I also hope that news will be coming soon of the replacement for the or new DA36/37 - very interested in what calibre is going to be used. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like a DC86 (due to the crystal) without a bezel. Would be a great option!


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't afford a new one.... and also, I can't have too many steel watches in my collection because I'm allergic to steel so I'm hoping for hardened titanium or no... steel anyway! Because then I'll just let it pass me by. (says me, who is waiting on his supercustomized DC82 Silicon)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Tom said:


> Looks like a DC86 (due to the crystal) without a bezel. Would be a great option!


Now that I see the pic Isabella posted I remember that I saw a draft of a Damasko without rotating bezel on the wall when I visited them in October last year.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

I think they will reveal several new models including new chronos and a diver a the least


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Bouncing back and forth from foot to foot here . . . .


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

lmao. A bezel-less DC86 would be quite interesting. Red second hand + red lume pip, plenty of lume everywhere else (including the central minute hand)


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Doctrinaire said:


> lmao. A bezel-less DC86 would be quite interesting. Red second hand + red lume pip, plenty of lume everywhere else (including the central minute hand)


My DK11's red lume pearl does not glow. I have wondered IF they can make a glowing red pearl? (My yellow DC86 pearl DOES glow.)


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

I love Damasko.


----------



## Hammer2456 (Apr 29, 2021)

Lol at the potato camera! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> Looks like a DC86 (due to the crystal) without a bezel. Would be a great option!


My thoughts too. If they offer it with damest coating from the jump, I might be in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

DC7x series. There is a link on the website but no photos.









DC7X


DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.




www.damasko-watches.com


----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)

Figures. I Just custom ordered dc82 last month.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

The Rook said:


> DC7x series. There is a link on the website but no photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a DC8x with no bezel. Makes sense with their naming schemes (the bezel-less DC5x preceding the bezeled DC6x, and the DA3x preceding the DA4x).


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

As I’m considering a new pilot’s watch, I’m happy to read about this development. A real value driven, tech-forward IWC competitor for the true watch enthusiasts out there. 

Do Damasko make new releases available immediately or do they usually have a lag between introducing a new model snd shipping it to retailers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

1165dvd said:


> As I'm considering a new pilot's watch, I'm happy to read about this development. A real value driven, tech-forward IWC competitor for the true watch enthusiasts out there.
> 
> Do Damasko make new releases available immediately or do they usually have a lag between introducing a new model snd shipping it to retailers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Erased cause not sure


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Deleted... Will let Damasko share


----------



## DAMASKO (Apr 13, 2016)

Today.. only a few minutes then we will share our new DAMASKOs 😎


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Is there a wait list? j/k


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DAMASKO said:


> View attachment 15857803
> 
> Today.. only a few minutes then we will share our new DAMASKOs 😎


WOW, DC 70, DC 72, DC 76. Three new chrono models‼


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

DC72 is perfectly exexuted.. 41mm.. 20mm lugs.

I even prefer steel hardened case to regular Damasko cases... This should remedy corrosion problems some users reported

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

Beautiful. Love how different this feels compared to the 8x. So different and both so cool. Love it.


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

DC70 and 72, with their German "mission timer dial" look so much like the DS30. I never really realized it till now


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Although I would be happier if the price would be a little lower.. But on the other hand if it was another german brand we all know.. The price would be at least 1000 euro more  

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

watch111 said:


> ???


Wonderful contribution. 44 superfluous posts after some years of absence. Something to sell ?


----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

StufflerMike said:


> Wonderful contribution. 44 superfluous posts after some years of absence. Something to sell ?


I was thinking the same thing when I saw it yesterday but didn't want to be the one to say it


----------

